# 2010 Jetta headlight wiring diagram?



## snowkitten714 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all... I have searched every key word I thought possible, but cannot find anything for the 2010 Jetta wiring diagram for the headlights. 

I am trying to modify some headlights and need to know the wiring configuration. I can't find a diagram anywhere that would tell me what does what. Could anyone direct me to a diagram or provide a little help and guidance as to where I can figure this out? (I guess besides trial and error). 

Thanks!!!


----------



## hymato (May 2, 2011)

BUMP looking for same thing. Someone has gotta have the bentley manual.


----------

